# Little brown spider in the laundry room



## greybeard (May 27, 2013)

On the laundry room wall..........eeeek.....


----------



## cgipson1 (May 27, 2013)

Nice shot! How did you light it?  Is Wb off maybe? 

Seem like no one here likes spiders today.. So thought I would comment! lol! No comments on my jumpers I posted either! I even tried to do a well composed artsy shot... but no luck!


----------



## greybeard (May 27, 2013)

Lit with R1C1 flash kit, 2-1 with the main flash against the wall shooting at his/her face.  Wall color is about right.  Spiders are an acquired taste ....lol


----------



## cgipson1 (May 27, 2013)

greybeard said:


> Lit with R1C1 flash kit, 2-1 with the main flash against the wall shooting at his/her face.  Wall color is about right.  Spiders are an acquired taste ....lol



True.... they are an acquired taste! but I prefer them to babies, lol!  I started to get my R1C1's out today.. but got lazy and just used a SB-900 with a small softbox.


----------



## greybeard (May 27, 2013)

Here it is with the light balance tweaked.



brown spider by Greybeard16, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1 (May 27, 2013)

greybeard said:


> Here it is with the light balance tweaked.
> 
> 
> 
> brown spider by Greybeard16, on Flickr



I like it better... I am familiar with that spider, and #1 almost looked shot with incandescent! This looks more true color!


----------



## greybeard (May 28, 2013)

I think I got a lot of reflection off the wall which threw the WB off.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 28, 2013)

One thing you might consider that works really awesome with the R1C1 units is a diffuser like OrionMystery (Kurt in the Macro Gallery) uses. I put one together... and it really does an awesome job...  

MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature


----------



## greybeard (May 29, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> One thing you might consider that works really awesome with the R1C1 units is a diffuser like OrionMystery (Kurt in the Macro Gallery) uses. I put one together... and it really does an awesome job...
> 
> MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature


I'll check that you, thanks


----------

